# How to laminate naturals (Part 1)



## Tom Kretschmer

Hi fellows,

some of you asked me, how i do laminating in my last post: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24335-pimped-natural/

so now i will try to explain, how i did it. I also will try to avoid to much text, because i think the pictures speak for themselves. Furthermore i believe my bad english is destroying your brains :banghead: .

OK, lets start:

First thing you need is a natural fork. This one in the picture below is a beech-fork with a diameter of about 8cm. I cut it to a thickness of 25mm on a bandsaw.



















Then i used a 15mm fostner bit in a drillpress for the radius between the forktips:










Now make a sketch of the shape you want on it, an saw it outside the lines










Now sand it as plain as possible, Here i use a big belt sander. If you don't have one, you can use a hand belt sander upside down or a sheet of sanding paper and pin it on a table.










Now cut it, where you want to have your laminate-spacers. Here i cut it along the middle line of the fork tips twice. Then sand it on the sawed surfaces again as plain as possible.










OK, the first steps are done. Now let's make some laminates:

Cut 8x8mm (or bigger or smaller) strips of different woods on a tablesaw, then glue them alternately together. In the picture below i used cherry/violet wood and cherry/padouk. Let it dry. Then cut them in the other direction and glue them staggered together. Let your fantasy play, there are 1000 other possibilities of laminating, use veneer or triangle shaped woods or whatever.























































Finished laminates:










That's the idea behind:










Now i glue the short part and the middle of the fork together, with a spacer between. I also use a simple glueing-jig, made from trash-wood.










Wait for the glue is getting hard, then sand it (as plain...) :neener: .










Now do the same thing with the other parts.



















Puh, enough for today :sorry: Seriously, my boss kills me when i do nothing else building slingshots during work. :screwy: :read:

last but not least, here a picture of another (unfinished) project:










Part 2 will follow during the next days. If there are any questions PM me or ask in this post.

Kind regards, 
Tom


----------



## Btoon84

Nice of you to take the time to create this Tom. Thanks buddy, many ppl including myself will be able to learn something from this. :thumbsup:


----------



## trobbie66

Awesome work!!!! You have some mad skills . Thanks for taking the time to post !


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Many thanks Tom...a brilliant craftsman AND a good teacher...not a common combination !


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

thanks, that's my job. I'm a teacher/Trainer for metal professions.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Kicka**!


----------



## AnTrAxX

Skillz to pay the billz 

Holy cow i wish i had access to such a woodwork-workshop...heaven...i´m in heaven 

I love your creativity...and good to know you have at least three (?) now, that means you have one minimum to give away lol 

Thanks for the Tutorial, Good Job!


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow. Now that is some woodworking! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Mister Magpie

Nicely done, and greatly apreciated.

Darren


----------



## trobbie66

Tom if you ever decide to offer your cattys for sale, I want to be the first to own one!! Just send me a PM whenever.


----------



## ash

Outstanding work, Tom.

And your English is great - better than most Englishmen!

Looks like SOTM is on like Donkey Kong for next month!


----------



## Ravensbull

YES,This is FANTASTIC! Much thanks for this detailed post and sharing some of your secrets of such gifted craftsmanship! Sounds like you got yourself a dream job there too!


----------



## leon13

nice tutorial thanks a lot i learn mostly by looking and doing

cheers


----------



## G30

Fantastic work thanks for showing us


----------



## Saderath

Awesome work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Can-Opener

Your skills are outstanding!


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you very much, everything is very clear, wooden stand where you grip and paste the parts is essential to do a good job, excellent.

Greetings ...... Alf


----------



## OldSchool

Ditto to all b4 me......


----------



## f00by

Great work on the tut! Love the ideas


----------



## eggy22

Thank you tom for taking the time to show us the stages.
Nick


----------



## Sharker

very interesting, sadly i dont have that kind machinery, only hand tools. But one day i try laminate some woods with my handtools, lets look how it comes out.


----------

